# glass tile backsplash.



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful Kitchen! Nice work.


----------



## MegaMagma39 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow! That is a BEAUTIFUL kitchen!! You've done a wonderful job!!


----------

